

Ask HN: How you validate idea before implementing it? - kodeshpa


======
tluyben2
I saw this recently and it's quite interesting <http://appsumo.com/google-
docs-unleashed-free/>

I never thought of that, but yeah, things do not have to be very complex or
pretty to test it out.

------
c_t_montgomery
Fake doors. I saw @jesskah speak about these at an Ignite talk, and she did a
great job. Here's the link (<http://bit.ly/lQpnOY>), but essentially it's
putting up a "door" that leads to nowhere in your application, and you can see
how many people try to check it out. Kind of like baiting for fish.

Obviously you don't want to do this on a large scale, but check out the talk,
it's only 5 minutes and she can explain it much better than I can.

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
In a word, test.

Testing is what you should be doing for everything, and that doesn't always
mean BEFORE implementation. Some of the best feedback you can get is through
implementing and THEN validating. If it works, keep it. If it fails, lose it.

If you're worried about sinking time into an idea that you're not sure of,
talk to people. Build out a single landing page with the core ideas on it and
see if people bite. Test. Test. Test.

------
iaskwhy
My first step is to write all my ideas in a small notepad as soon as I have
them and then I get them out of my head. Then after a month I check these
ideas and see if any of them look even better with this distance in time thus
validating it with myself.

I have no formula for what's next though.

------
Joakal
0) Set up an email invite request with one line of your offer of idea.

1) Look for competition.

2) Talk to friends/relatives.

3) Talk to target market.

4) Check 0). after some time.

Ongoing) Reiterate on feedback. Maybe a black top border is 'in' like HN is
doing just now.

~~~
nreece
Aside: the black top border on HN is to do with
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469>

